# 1898 Seaman's Hat on Knitting Machine



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if a pattern has been written for the above hat to be made on a knitting machine, preferably a bulky machine?
http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
Thinking maybe with a tuck stitch to get the thickness around the bottom part instead of the garter stitch shown.
Thanks for any answers.
Marg


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not sure about that exact hat, but you'll find plenty of hat patterns for all size machines here:
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

etrnlife said:


> I'm not sure about that exact hat, but you'll find plenty of hat patterns for all size machines here:
> http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/


Great resource, thanks!

Twisted Angle has some really modern ideas, love her stuff!

http://www.twistedangle.co.uk/


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

the pattern is a hand knit........... but could easily be adapted to machine knitting


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I hand knitted that hat and love it. I don't machine knit but want to point out the garter band bottom (with increases and decreases to contour for the ears)is folded in half and seamed/grafted into a circle. The crown stitches are picked up through an edge stitch on both sides of the fold and knitted on a circular needle. Can this be duplicated with a knitting machine?


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I am HK my third hat using this pattern. I do think about trying to develop a MK pattern for it, but the shaping of the band would not adapt very well. I found the method fascinating and love the finished product. I have yet to make a MK hat I feel this good about.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have seen something similar by My Blue Heaven Knits. Linda Jensen. I believe the only difference is that the sides are longer, otherwise they look the same.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have hand knitted several hats from this pattern and it is pretty simple to hand knit. Not sure how you would work in the increases for the ear pieces on a machine. And how would you load a circular piece for the crown on a flat bar of needles. I guess you could figure out how to knit it in a flat piece and then seam it, but that would be much more work than hand knitting it circular.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

There are good hat patterns for use on Knitting machines, this photo looks like this hat was made on a Knitting Machine, but has a hand knitting pattern attached. I have a Passap Duo S, ( K.M.) and it makes lovely Fisherman`s Rib Hats. Fisherman`s Rib is a very attractive pattern, and is probably easy to find on one of the sites. Good luck, please let us know how you progress, you will always have good advice on this Forum, from dedicated machine knitters. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://marzipanknits.blogspot.fr/2011/02/machine-knit-earflap-hat-success.html (bulky child size)

http://www.clearwaterknits.com/freepats/freepats.html (standard machine earflap helmet- adult)

and there is a video tutorial showing you how to do it






once I had viewed the video on how to do it knitted a swatch and then just adjusted the patterns to fit all sizes
My favourite is the standard fairisle earflap


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

some of this years charity contributions PICT2828 by Jeangenie21, on Flickr


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully, some of you expert machine knitters can come up with a similar version of this eat hat.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I’m nowhere near expert, have done both versions and about to do a hybrid, with garter stitch band done by hand ( no garter carriage, and waaay too tedious to use the garter bar every second row), stocking stitch top done on machine. The machine knitted version looks a bit fancier at the foldline, wonder if I should have latched up both missed stitches, rather than just one. I suspect I will try #4 just to test my hunch.then, of course, I will then have to try one on the machine in circular, and another missing the three middle stitches and trying various latch-ups. Is there a cure for this addiction? Not that I would try 1898 hat rehab, anyway. Just using up odds n ends from my stash. My hand knit version is a tad firm, my machine knit a tad loose, third one on the needles is looking just right, the Goldilocks procedure! I think fingerless mittens to match would be just the right withdrawal treatment, eh?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a Seamans Hat done on a bulky.....Knitted flat....so there is a seam(which I don't care for)...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Here's a Seamans Hat done on a bulky.....Knitted flat....so there is a seam(which I don't care for)...


Oh,wonderful!! Thank you so much Taliie9 !!

REally want to give trhis a try on my Brother 270.


----------



## WaffleStitch (Nov 4, 2017)

This is a pattern for the Seamans 1898 hat for a bulky machine. For Brother 260 but can probably be adapted to other bulky machines.

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/knitpatterns/MK%20Seaman_s%201898%20Hat.pdf


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, I edited the pattern for the Bond. http://ravel.me/etrnlife/1h


----------

